# Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Northern Islands verschoben?



Wie nun berichtet wird, verschiebt ATi seine "Northern Island" Architektur erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit, da TSMC den 32nm Prozess gecancelt und den 28nm Prozess nun vorgezogen hat. Nach dem Debakel im 40nm Prozess und TSMC noch dazu seine Pläne für den 28nm Prozess mehrfach geändert hat, glaubt kaum noch einer an eine reibungslose Produktion in 28nm. Auf Grund dessen scheint AMD nun offenbar seine "Southern Island" Generation aus dem Hut zu zaubern, die 2010 erscheinen und in genau wie die aktuellen Karten in 40nm gefertigt werden soll. Dieser soll bis dahin endlich reibungslos funktionieren. Offenbar sollen die Southern Island Chips Hybriden aus Northern Island und Evergreen werden. Erscheinen soll dieses Machwerk im Herbst, und damit so ziemlich sicher ca. 1 Jahr nach erscheinen der Evergreens. Fragwürdig ist hiermit auch, was nVidia diesen neuen Karten entgegenzusetzen haben wird. Man darf also gespannt sein!
Allerdings ist dies momentan noch als Gerücht, und keineswegs als Tatsache anzusehen.

Quelle: ATI: Neue Generation im Herbst? - News Hartware.net


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

erscheint Logisch aber ist doch bestimmt wieder ein Aprilscherz von dir oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

Nein.
Die News kam am 31.03. Von daher ist nichts mit Aprilscherz. oder die waren zu Früh da.


----------



## neuer101 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

Der Haken an der News ist doch, dass AMD die nächste Generation bei Global Foundries produzieren lassen wollte (sind die nicht sogar vertraglich dazu verpflichtet?). 
Ich glaub trotz Datum an einen Aprilscherz .


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

Ich glaube nicht an einen Aprilscherz, SA hat die News schon am 30.03. gebracht:
SemiAccurate :: ATI's next generation plans outed

Außerdem gab es schon im Januar Spekulationen, dass AMD vielleicht an zwei neuen Graka-Generationen arbeitet, das könnten eben _Northern Island_ und als Zwischenlösung bis dorthin_ Southern Island_ sein:


> What is interesting about this  rumor is that these are all names of southern islands, which seems to  suggests that ATI is working on not one but two architectures.


AMD Working on New GPU Architecture - New products to be launched during the second half of 2010 - Softpedia

Wie immer ist das alles höchst spekulativ. Ich würde mich aber über eine Zwischenlösung freuen. Dann werden die alten Karten evtl. billiger, die neuen wären natürlich wieder etwas optimierter,...


----------



## jojo0077 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

Kommt mir auch ein wenig komisch vor, da AMD ja die nächste Generation bei GF fertigen lassen will. Vielleicht sind die aber auch noch nicht so weit, dass sie Northern Island in 28nm fertigen können in 2010 und desswegen gibts als Übergangslösung Southern Island in 40nm-TSMC.

Edit: Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, was für ein enormer Aufwand das wäre eine Architektur zu basteln (auch wenn sie nur die Mischung von 2 anderen ist) die dann nur ein paar Monate am Markt ist, bis Northern Island kommt.


----------



## cesimbra (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

NI ist nicht etwa, wie in der Überschrift suggeriert wird, "auf Eis gelegt" -- das gibt jedenfalls weder der Artikel noch andere mir bekannte Informationen her. Gibt es eine Quelle zu "auf Eis gelegt"?

cu
Thomas


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch ein wenig komisch vor, da AMD ja die nächste Generation bei GF fertigen lassen will.



Das stand noch nie fest bzw. einfach war immer nur Spekulation bzw. eine Möglichkeit. Oder hast du dazu eine brauchbare Information?

LG


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*

Da steht "*vorerst* auf Eis gelegt." Das heiß tnicht dass er nie kommt, nur später.


----------



## Rollora (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*



neuer101 schrieb:


> Der Haken an der News ist doch, dass AMD die nächste Generation bei Global Foundries produzieren lassen wollte (sind die nicht sogar vertraglich dazu verpflichtet?).
> Ich glaub trotz Datum an einen Aprilscherz .


ich weiß nicht warum sich das Gerücht so lange hält. Das wollten sie in näherer Zukunft einfach NICHT. Das bleibt ein feuchter Traum der AMD Fans, zumindest noch 2-3 Jahre



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch ein wenig komisch vor, da AMD ja  die nächste Generation bei GF fertigen lassen will. Vielleicht sind die  aber auch noch nicht so weit, dass sie Northern Island in 28nm fertigen  können in 2010 und desswegen gibts als Übergangslösung Southern Island  in 40nm-TSMC.



wer behauptet diesen Schmarrn immer? das ist niemals mehr oder weniger Planung gewesen als noch unter AMD Führung. Ich hab dazu noch nie was offizielles gelesen zu den Grafikchips und es ist schlicht und ergreifend Spekulation oder Wunschdenken. TSMC ist GF weit voraus was die Herstellungstechnologie betrifft, man wäre blöd bei GF fertigen zu lassen, bis diese diese Lücke nicht geschlossen haben. Unter jeder blöden AMD, ATI oder GF News lese ich diesen Mist nun schon und noch nie konnte jemand eine Quelle nennen...


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da steht "*vorerst* auf Eis gelegt." Das  heiß tnicht dass er nie kommt, nur später.



auf eis gelegt heißt im Regelfall "Entwicklung eingestellt". Dies stimmt ja so nicht, sie wird lediglich verschoben und an anderer Stelle weiterentwickelt, weshalb die Überschrift nicht stimmt


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*



Rollora schrieb:


> TSMC ist GF weit voraus was die Herstellungstechnologie betrifft, man wäre blöd bei GF fertigen zu lassen, bis diese diese Lücke nicht geschlossen haben.



Wobei ich das auch wieder für ein Gerücht halte. Zumindest in dieser Formulierung  TSMC will lt. Roadmap Ende Q2/2010 mit HP 28nm HKMG Risk Production beginnen, Gf ebenfalls lt. Roadmap Anfang Q4/2010 (d.h. etwa ein Quartal später). "Weit vorraus" ist für mich etwas was anderes. Besonders wenn man die gravierenden Problemen betrachtet, die TSMC mit dem 40nm Prozess hatte und hat und Gf's 45nm SOI anscheindend extrem stabil läuft.
Also würde ich nicht davon sprechen, dass Gf "weit hinten" sind.

LG

Edit:

Ach ja, weil du meinst, dass es noch 2-3 Jahre dauert bis man bei Gf fertigen lassen will



> Mit 28 Nanometern will Globalfoundries dann auch AMDs Grafikabteilung  für sich gewinnen. Udo Nothelfer, nach Hans Deppe neuer Leiter der Fab  1, sagte in Dresden über den 28-nm-Prozess: _"Das ist der Grund,  warum wir da so viel Druck machen, weil wir damit mit ATI ins Geschäft  kommen wollen."_. Wann das so weit sein könnte, gab Nothelfer nicht  an.



Also will zumindest Gf möglichst bald "ATI" als Kunden gewinnen. Das dies aber schon mit dem direkten Nachfolger(/Refresh?!) von Cypress und Co. sein wird, hat noch niemand gesagt (um deine Aussage zu bekräftigen).

LG

(Quelle: Golem)


----------



## cesimbra (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur vorerst auf Eis?*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> [...]
> Also will zumindest Gf möglichst bald "ATI" als Kunden gewinnen. Das dies aber schon mit dem direkten Nachfolger(/Refresh?!) von Cypress und Co. sein wird, hat noch niemand gesagt (um deine Aussage zu bekräftigen).
> [...]



Southern Islands wäre den Vermutungen nach wohl ein Refresh mit dem Uncore von Northern Islands und den Shadern von Evergreen. Geplant war eine neue Architektur, kein Refresh, nach dem ersten Halbjahr 2010:
>>  AMD will switch  its GPU production to GlobalFoundries in H1 2010, most notably with the  launch of 28nm Bulk silicon process. This will be followed with the  release of first "native" DirectX 11 architecture by AMD, not the  "Radeon HD 4890 with DirectX 11" <<
ATI to be a 28nm launch customer at GlobalFoundries - Bright Side Of News*

cu
Thomas


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Die neue Architektur kommt doch noch, nur später. Ich vermute so im Herbst 2011, wäre genau 2 Jahre nach Evergreen. Jedes Jahr was neues wäre schön.


----------



## xdevilx (2. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

evergreen is keine neue architektur


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Habe ich das hier irgendwo behauptet?


----------



## XXTREME (2. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



xdevilx schrieb:


> evergreen is keine neue architektur




Sagt doch auch keiner . Auf die "Zwischenlösung" bin ich ja mal gespannt. Aber ersteinmal freue ich mich auf den Launch der HD5890 2GB .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Sagt doch auch keiner . Auf die "Zwischenlösung" bin ich ja mal gespannt. Aber ersteinmal freue ich mich auf den Launch der HD5890 2GB .



Ja stimme zu hat ja keiner gesagt(gibt seit der R600 keine neu). Ja bin auch auf die 5890 gespannt wenn sie denn kommt. Was mich da aber mehr interresirt ist der Stromverbrauch. Ob der wie bei der 4890 so hoch einsteigt oder ob der auf auf der 5870 bleibt. Ich denke aus dem Rv870 chip kann man viel raus holen. Was engerie an geht !


----------



## HexXxOOr (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

es wird keine 5890 geben


----------



## The_Final (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



HexXxOOr schrieb:


> es wird keine 5890 geben



Und das weißt du woher?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Fragwürdig ist ob sie mit dem neuen Chip überhaupt was Leistungsmäßig zum Entgegensetzen haben mit dem Notplan da

In 3 oder 4 Monaten wenn das da rauskommt dann wird Nvidia ihr Stromfressendes Problem das mir persönlich egal ist, im Griff haben...


----------



## HexXxOOr (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



> Und das weißt du woher?


hier stehts
ATi: Offenbar kein direkter ?Fermi?-Konter - 03.04.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Genghis99 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Plausibel würde mir erscheinen, wenn ATI AMD händeringend nach einem anderen Produktionspartner als TSMC suchen würden. NVidia wird übrigens das gleiche tun. 
Es rächt sich eben jetzt, als Chipfertiger Nichts in eine eigene Produktion investiert zu haben.


----------



## grabhopser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Fragwürdig ist ob sie mit dem neuen Chip überhaupt was Leistungsmäßig zum Entgegensetzen haben mit dem Notplan da
> 
> In 3 oder 4 Monaten wenn das da rauskommt dann wird Nvidia ihr Stromfressendes Problem das mir persönlich egal ist, im Griff haben...




Wiso glaubst du das sie das in 3-4 Monaten in den griff bekommen ??
Wis sollen sie das machen ?? Neues Stepping das 50 Watt einspart ?? ^^
Spannung senken??  

Und wenn sie nicht glauben würden das der ''Notplan'' besser ist würden sie ihn nicht entwickeln.....
zudem reicht ja ein plus von 20%  leicht aus da von Nvidia dieses jahr nicht mehr viel zu erwarten ist .......


----------



## HexXxOOr (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Und ich glaub nicht das wir ne Dual GPU fermi dieses Jahr erwarten werden..
bei dem Stromverbrauch ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## The_Final (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



HexXxOOr schrieb:


> hier stehts
> ATi: Offenbar kein direkter ?Fermi?-Konter - 03.04.2010 - ComputerBase


Da steht, dass ATi derzeit noch keinen Anlass sieht, einen direkten Konter zum Fermi zu entwickeln. Abgesehen davon, dass das alles scheinbar auf Gerüchten basiert, steht da nichts davon, dass es gar keine HD5890 geben wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Ich denke mal, ATi konzentriert sich jetzt eh auf die neuen Southern Islands und Northern Island Chips, was auch gar nicht mal so verkehrt ist. Bekommen sie ihre neuen Chips im Herbst fertig, hat nVidia vorerst wenig Chancen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

wann sollen eigentlich die nächsten Chips von Nvidia kommen? zumindest nach Plan!


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Ich glaube da gibt es noch keinen der Öffentlichkeit bekannten Plan.


----------



## grabhopser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> wann sollen eigentlich die nächsten Chips von Nvidia kommen? zumindest nach Plan!





Im Sommer kommen die mainstream Karten......

Neue High End Karten (Termi Refresh) kommen wohl erst mim 28nm Prozess von TSMC also frühestens in einem Jahr .....


----------



## The_Final (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Neue High End Karten (Termi Refresh) kommen wohl erst mim 28nm Prozess von TSMC also frühestens in einem Jahr .....


Oder auch, sobald der 40nm-Prozess gut genug funktioniert, um Fermis im Vollausbau (512 Shader) auf den Markt zu bringen. Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass man auf den 28nm-Prozess wartet, da sich das wohl noch zu lange hinziehen wird.


----------



## grabhopser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



The_Final schrieb:


> Oder auch, sobald der 40nm-Prozess gut genug funktioniert, um Fermis im Vollausbau (512 Shader) auf den Markt zu bringen. Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass man auf den 28nm-Prozess wartet, da sich das wohl noch zu lange hinziehen wird.




Jup^^ wobei die dann einfach GTX480 Ultra oder so heißt ^^ 
Und bis der 40 nm Prozess richtig funktioniert gehen bei TSMC noch mindestens 6 monate ins land.....


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Ich rechne mit etwa 10 Jahren.


----------



## The_Final (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Jup^^ wobei die dann einfach GTX480 Ultra oder so heißt ^^
> Und bis der 40 nm Prozess richtig funktioniert gehen bei TSMC noch mindestens 6 monate ins land.....


Ich denke eher, dass man diese Karte dann GTX485 nennt und zusätzlich zu der erhöhten Shaderzahl den Speicher vergrößert und evt. die Takte erhöht (sofern man die Probleme mit der Hitzeentwicklung und Leistungsaufnahme halbwegs in den Griff bekommt, die generelle Machbarkeit höherer Takte zeigen bereits diverse Boardpartner wie EVGA). Einen Refresh in 28nm wird es eher nicht geben, bis 28nm reif für die Massenproduktion ist rechne ich mit einer neuen Serie.


----------



## HexXxOOr (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Wenn schon die jetzige Fermi mit 480 cores so affenheiß wird, dann frag ich mich wie sie es mit 512 cores unter Kontrolle bringen wollen
Da bringt auch die verbesserte yield rate nix.


----------



## The_Final (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Im schlimmsten Fall einfach eine bessere Kühlung.  Vielleicht wird die GTX485 die erste Karte, die im Referenzdesign mit WaKü ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Dann aber mit mindestens 300 Watt TDP.
Scheint nV aber so ziemlich wayne zu sein, Hauptsache sie haben die schnellste Karte.


----------



## HexXxOOr (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Ich frage mich was so eine Vapor-X Kühlung bei den Fermis bringen würde.............
Vapor Rulez


----------



## hotfirefox (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Ach Thermi mit 512 Cores kommt einfach mit Trippelslotkühlung und gut ist


----------



## TAZ (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> In 3 oder 4 Monaten wenn das da rauskommt dann wird Nvidia ihr Stromfressendes Problem das mir persönlich egal ist, im Griff haben...



Und wie wollen Sie das machen? Es ist mit dem Chip nicht möglich.



HexXxOOr schrieb:


> hier stehts
> ATi: Offenbar kein direkter ?Fermi?-Konter - 03.04.2010 - ComputerBase



Offenbar, evtl..
Alles nur Mutmaßungen...



The_Final schrieb:


> Oder auch, sobald der 40nm-Prozess gut genug funktioniert, um Fermis im Vollausbau (512 Shader) auf den Markt zu bringen. Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass man auf den 28nm-Prozess wartet, da sich das wohl noch zu lange hinziehen wird.



Und wenn der 40nm-Prozess gut genug funktioniert wird zwar die Verfügbarkeit besser, ein Fermi mit 512 Shadern sprengt dann aber definitiv alle Grenzen des Machbaren...noch lauter, noch heißer, noch stromhungriger...


----------



## Mihajlo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Mein Gott diese ewige Fermi-Gepienze, a la - wird schon noch -, 512 Cores, super-duper ÜberGTX etc., das ist einfach nur noch ärgerlich und/oder langweilig. ATI hat Entwicklungs-/prozesstechnisch die Nase vorn und wird weiterhin die Entwicklung vorantreiben. NV wird mit ihren Über-Monster-Karten hinterherhinken und Millionen in PR investieren, damit's auch nächstes Jahr noch genug Jubel-Jünger gibt. Fermi ist ein Schuss in den Ofen, weil nicht wirtschaftlich zu produzieren und in einem halben Jahr sehen wir die ersten Ankündigungen des nächsten NV-Überchip imo.


----------



## job314403 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

@Mihajlo

fanboy ?!

lassen wir uns überraschen was ATI bringt


----------



## Mihajlo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Aber klar doch! Dies hier sollte meine Aussage untermauern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: nvidia's "technical difficulties" - SemiAccurate Forums


----------



## Alex555 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

ATI hat einen guten Job gemacht, die HD 5870 ist nicht viel langsamer als die GTX 480 , verbraucht jedoch viel weniger. Und da ATI jetzt auch noch XFX hat, fehlt nur noch eine extrem übertaktete HD 5870, die evtl. die GTX 480 überholt. 28NM wäre schon was, noch weniger Wärme, hoffentlich klappts dieses mal besser als mit den 40nm chips !


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

Selbst mit einer normalen5870 kann man eine GTX480 übertrumpfen, wenn es nicht um diese Tesslaeinheiten geht.  Das ist doch das einziege was Nvidia besser hat als ATI aber wo braucht man das?!


----------



## labernet (6. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

was ati irgendwie mal bringen sollte wäre ein 3d feature wie nvidia, gibts da schon irgendwelche neuigkeiten?


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*

^^meinst du die 3D Brille? Wenn ja wer hat schon ein Monitor mit über 120Hz? Nicht das ich wüßte, aber dafür die 6 Monitor-Technik.


----------



## Mihajlo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Planänderung bei AMD: Northern Island Architektur verschoben?*



labernet schrieb:


> was ati irgendwie mal bringen sollte wäre ein 3d feature wie nvidia, gibts da schon irgendwelche neuigkeiten?



Die letzten News sind die Unterstützung von proprietärer Technik (IZ3D, etc.)
in Catalyst 10.3

ATI Radeon? HD 5870 GPU Feature Summary

ATI Radeon Finally Supports Stereoscopic 3D Output - X-bit labs

aber ein ATi-Blogger schrieb letztes Jahr, das 3D immer noch zu teuer wäre für die breite Masse ...

3D Glasses for Gaming – Yup, no joke! | AMD at Play

Recht hat er!


----------

